# Low Set Pasterns?



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey there, looking for a little feedback on our two yr old gelding. It looks like he may have long pasterns - is this something I should be taking into consideration when putting him up for sale? Are there any real consequences of a lower set pastern? He is reining/cowhorse bred, wasn't sure if some cowhorses are just more naturally built like this? He has 10 rides under saddle so far, and moves very nicely, and has a huge natural stop. I would like any (nice) feedback! Thanks!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

They don't look too long to me. I'd be more worried about him being tied in at the knees.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

can you elaborate on that? not real sure what "tied in at the knees means." thanks!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure. Here, I'll give you some pictures as an example.

Do you see how at his knee, the area that is equivalent to behind our knee at the 'bend' seems to almost concave in a little bit, making his cannon look like it is not attached completely straight but rather at an angle to his knee bone? That is called being tied in at the knee. It isn't a huge flaw, but it is a flaw.









I also squared (in yellow) his right hind hoof. It appears to be clubbed and in need of a good trim to me. All of his hoof angles are off which makes me wonder how good of a farrier he has, but that one stands out to me the most because it is almost straight. The fact that the hoof is so upright like that changes his pastern angle drastically also, which may be why you're seeing that his pasterns don't look 'right' to you.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I gotcha, thank you. The picture you used is when he was a long yearling, about a year ago. We have since switched farriers, and his feet look very good now (he also behaves a lot better during trims now that he is two!). The first picture of him tied in the round pen is the most recent I have, taken this month.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

that back foot doesnt look clubbed, its just the grass, look at the top picture


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah, I'm having a hard time deciding Joe. The second and third picture make it look very clubbed, but that first (recent) photo it doesn't look clubbed at all, though it is too long and all four feet have too much toe and underrun heels. They're still messing up his natural pastern angle, I think. Not nearly as much as they were though.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree with Endiku. Maybe the farrier tried to trim it like a normal hoof and that's the result in the most recent picture? It could just be bad pictures, though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

